# Is my Nexus a lemon or is this something I have to deal with until a radio update?



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

I've read so many posts of people who claim their LTE Nexus is just fine.
Here's my situation.
About once every 15 minutes (really random intervals, though), I'll be loading a webpage or whatever, and 4G will be on the statusbar, yet, but all data has stopped moving. It thinks it has 4G for about 30 seconds to 1 minute.
Then data status disappears (it doesn't step down to 3G, it just goes wtfboom), confirming data is gone.
Then all the bars go away and the network ID changes to "Searching for service", 
It will say that for 30 seconds, sometimes as much as 2 minutes. No calls, texts, anything.
I'll post a video of the situation that happens. It happens frequently enough that I can start recording and it'll happen within 5 minutes...


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

Youtube says 23 minutes left to upload the video that's nearly 500MB xD (I don't even think the video was 5 minutes long o.0


----------



## godsfshrmn (Dec 17, 2011)

Same problem here. I'm missing most of my calls and have trouble sending sms at times. If I'm texting two people, it will drop out and I'll get a bolus of 3-4 texts at once that are waiting to get to my phone. I'm on 4.0.3 radio now. I haven't used my phone enough yet to say if it helps or not.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Try the new radio it fix that issue for me but be aware it prefers 3g but I'm sure eventually a new better radio will come out but for now I recommend using it...no more data drops for me but find

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been using it since yesterday.
Video still uploading xD


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

And I really really hate to admit it, but this issue is even worse than antennagate! This makes antennagate look small, this is radiogate!


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, there's the link for whenever Google decides to process it.


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

So seeing that video, how many poeple are experiencing THAT issue. Setting it to 3G allows me to at least have a reliable and constant signal, but I bought (the best) 4G phone because it has no carrier logo on the front and has 4G. 4 is clearly completely borked on this phone. Should I warrenty exchange it?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> So seeing that video, how many poeple are experiencing THAT issue. Setting it to 3G allows me to at least have a reliable and constant signal, but I bought (the best) 4G phone because it has no carrier logo on the front and has 4G. 4 is clearly completely borked on this phone. Should I warrenty exchange it?


-110 is a fairly low signal. Does it do the same stuttering even with a good signal? I'd probably still swap it either way.


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

Indeed it does.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Your signal strength is really bad. That seems to be the issue. If once you switch to 3G and have solid signal this isn't an issue I'd say leave it on 3G until you get to an area with stronger 4G.


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Your signal strength is really bad. That seems to be the issue. If once you switch to 3G and have solid signal this isn't an issue I'd say leave it on 3G until you get to an area with stronger 4G.


Except it does this all throughout the city for me wheras even my Thunderbolt used to at least hold onto the signals. (but it had an "accident") haha
I mean, the whole city of Virginia Beach can't be a low signal area, can it?
On top of that, while I was in Portsmouth, I got absolutely REMARKABLE speeds (48mbps down, 16 up), was at around -60 or -70dBm, and the 4G STILL kept dropping exactly as it did in the video.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep in mind, 4G has been having outages out of yang recently thanks to Verizon's shabby 4G service recently. The mass amounts of 4G phones hitting the servers now are something that they'll need to adjust, compensate and fix as traffic gets heavier. I don't think it's just your phone, I don't think it's a Nexus issue. I think it's a Verizon issue. Yes, the Nexus signal is a bit weaker than other phones right now (approx -20db). Yes, it will get fixed, no I don't think you have a lemon.


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

There are apparently radio updates coming to improve how the phone switches between 3G and 4G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I was having the same issues day one with my Nex after the .2 update. Went in for a new sim card and that seemed to help. Worth a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

That sux...Are you located in the city or a rural area of Virginia beach?

What are you running on your phone?


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

I wanted to add my findings to this and see what you guys think as well. I live about 20 miles east of Cincinnati Ohio, I travel to downtown Cincinnati for work. For the past two months I have been using an iPhone 4S and have had "no" trouble with my signal strength. I purchased my Nexus two days ago, yesterday obviously we had LTE issues so this is testing is after our network came back up.

On my way home down US 52 I have no issues getting signal on my iPhone anywhere. I did constant speed tests down this road and was able to obtain anywhere from 30-50KB/sec all the way up to 200KB/sec in 3G. In several of these areas where my iPhone had perfect signal strength, my Nexus was at best -100db and most of the time -120 w/ 99 asu. My initial thought is that it is a defective radio, because I am unsure how one device can receive a signal well enough to be able to speedtest as strong as it did, while another has trouble getting the weakest of signals.

I haven't read up much on Verizon's eHRPD service, obviously though the iPhone is not using this type of 3G... so could that be the reason??


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I was having the exact same issues as well, only where you are talking about 4G I was on 3G. Constant signal drop and terrible signal strength.

It was so bad I had to return my Nexus... I will definitely be going back if I see the signal issues are resolved.

F*ck I already miss ICS though.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> I was having the exact same issues as well, only where you are talking about 4G I was on 3G. Constant signal drop and terrible signal strength.
> 
> It was so bad I had to return my Nexus... I will definitely be going back if I see the signal issues are resolved.
> 
> F*ck I already miss ICS though.


Same here. Mine pretty much stayed at -120dBm & 99asu at home & elsewhere, until I went within 2-3 miles of the tower. I returned it - I didn't want to be stuck with it not working after my 14 days was up. I hope to get one again when they fix it, but I am troubled when VZW says it's a "bar display" issue instead of a signal issue. I'm afraid they're going to put their head in the sand & try to push RAZRs on everyone instead of recognizing & fixing an obvious problem.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is a known issue and I hope the powers that be get a clean update together. I have tried the radios for 4.0.1, 4.0.2 and 4.0.3 without much success. I will say that the 4.0.3 does the 3g/4g handoff much better and reduces the time you spend in limbo searching for a signal.


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a pretty similar issue. I had a Rezound for a month and it was solid 4G all the time at work. I sit in the same place all day. The Nexus drops to 3G and even nothing constantly. My signal stays around -75dBm throughout. The asu will fluctuate from 16 to 56. I will have 4 bars 4G, then nothing, then 4bars of 3G. Then 4 bars of 4G again. I do not mind a new phone with new software having issues, but since Verizon is saying it is a reporting issue and they will correct it without fixing it, I am a little pissed.

I cannot go back to a locked phone after owning this. The Rezound is a fanstastic phone, but I like to own my phone.

My friend has a Rezound and side by side mine will drop to 3G while his is 4 bars of 4G.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

On my Nexus -110dBm is pretty good. Normally I sit at -120dBm

The radio on this phone is very weak. But when I sit close to a tower I can be at -83dBm and the phone is great. Those that are living close to a tower don't think there is even a problem


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

MrKleen said:


> On my Nexus -110dBm is pretty good. Normally I sit at -120dBm
> 
> The radio on this phone is very weak. But when I sit close to a tower I can be at -83dBm and the phone is great. Those that are living close to a tower don't think there is even a problem


Is that 4G or 3G?


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

I switched to GSM only a couple hours ago and I have held 4G since. I will keep monitoring to see if this works.

EDIT: After an hour or so I was still showing 4G (3bars) with a good signal but I was getting no data. I toggled airplane mode and got no data. I restarted and got a repeating android.phone process error. Restoring to my latest Nandroid. I do not recommend going GSM ONLY.


----------

